# Amazon Prime??



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Has anyone signed up for AMazon Prime just to get their Kindle quicker with free shipping then cancelled?  If so is it easy to cancel the Prime membership?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have Amazon prime.  Signed up to get some Christmas presents fast and decided to keep it.  I order from Amazon enough that it does pay for itself. . . .But it is perfectly acceptable to sign up and then cancel after a month.  Note, however, that if you sign up again, they'll charge you right away.  Only one free lunch, so to speak.

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have been a Prime member since they started the program. It is completely worth the money, given how much stuff I buy from Amazon. 
Even with the Kindle, I am not buying as many books, but still, for other stuff I haven't cancelled my prime membership.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I resisted prime for a long time.  I usually opt for super saver shipping since I don't mind waiting.  

When I ordered my Acer mini (Ginny), I needed it quickly, so I signed up for the free trial.  Boy did I get spoiled fast.  

Amazon didn't tell me when the 30 days were up, and I didn't keep track because I thought they would.  My Visa got charged before I knew it.  I was thinking of keeping it anyway.  I'm happy the decision was made for me.  

I think that I probably bought things in the past that I shouldn't have so that I could qualify for the free shipping.  Now, I don't have to worry about that, and I think it will save me in the long run.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Another Amazon Prime fan here, quickly pays for itself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie has an excellent point:  I would do the same thing. . .buy something else I didn't REALLY need to get super saver shipping. That was o.k. before because there was always a book I'd want but with the Kindle, well, not so much.  Now I just order what I need when I need it and know it'll be here in 2 days.  Like, the other day I got annoyed at our can opener when it didn't fully remove the whole can lid for the third time.  Strike 3, you're out.  I ordered a new one and it was here before the weekend.

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Another nice feature is that you can sort by items eligible for Prime.


Ann in
Arlington said:


> Gertie has an excellent point: I would do the same thing. . .buy something else I didn't REALLY need to get super saver shipping. That was o.k. before because there was always a book I'd want but with the Kindle, well, not so much.
> Ann


You're right about that, Ann. I don't buy books anymore, so it gets harder to find items to make up the $25 minimum.

Prime is going to be a blessing at Christmas and birthdays.


----------



## kguthrie (Feb 23, 2009)

I've never rally paid much attention to the program, but I'll have to check it out now.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I used the 30 day free trial when I ordered my Kindle and then canceled at the end of the trial period.  

It was really nice to have but I just don't order enough online to justify the expense.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Birthday and Christmas are reason enough for me to hang on to Prime. My guys are notorious for not letting me know what they really want until the last minute.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I've had it since it came out.  Wouldn't do without it as I order a lot of stuff from Amazon.  

The Mrs. runs the snack store at the local middle school, profit goes to help out some of the kids who otherwise couldn't participate in extracurricular activities and similar type stuff.

I swear I order $1,000 in just pop tarts a year let alone all the other stuff they eat.  Price is way, way cheaper than buying the stuff at the local grocery store which means more profit to help the kids out.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> I used the 30 day free trial when I ordered my Kindle and then canceled at the end of the trial period.
> 
> It was really nice to have but I just don't order enough online to justify the expense.


I did the same thing when I ordered my daughter's Kindle, it was easy to cancel - big thing is to remember to cancel. I set myself a reminder on my phone.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

[quote I set myself a reminder on my phone. 
[/quote]

Me too! . But I loved the free 2-day shipping. I tried to order all the things I wanted to buy before it expired. It was good while it lasted.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Love Amazon Prime...it's saved me lots


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, the thing here is that if you see yourself to be using it after or beyond the 30 day trial period, then you better sign up for it and its worth your money back. But if not, just take the 30 day trial and just be sure to cancel before the end of the trial period so that you won't be charged. As simple as that! I did cancel as I wont be using much of it but am rethinking when I see many items I might buy in the future.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I hate shipping costs, so the first place I stop when I want to order anything is Amazon because of Amazon Prime...


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> I hate shipping costs, so the first place I stop when I want to order anything is Amazon because of Amazon Prime...


I hate them too, granted we are paying for them up front with the Prime membership but at least I know what they are and I'm not going to have more added on at checkout. Getting the stuff in two days is a bonus too.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't have Amazon Prime, and never pay shipping costs.  I can afford to wait a few extra days for my items (yep Super Saver Shipping for my Kindle, that was agony).  Getting items quickly is a luxury.  I've never had a problem reaching $25 for a purchase, if it's not a big enough order I can either pull something from my wish list, or add it to my wishlist and wait until I want something else as well.

I do ship quite a few presents out of state, but I'm also on top of things enough to order far enough in advance to use the Super Saver.  (I also never check out at a retailer website without first checking out retailmenot.com for any coupon codes.)

Lara Amber


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I signed up for it a couple of years ago when I realized that I had forgotten to send my nephew his birthday present in a timely fashion! I do most of my shopping with Amazon, so it pays for me to be a Prime member. I've saved a fortune in shipping and it feeds my desire for instant gratification. 

EllenR


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> I don't have Amazon Prime, and never pay shipping costs. I can afford to wait a few extra days for my items (yep Super Saver Shipping for my Kindle, that was agony). Getting items quickly is a luxury. I've never had a problem reaching $25 for a purchase, if it's not a big enough order I can either pull something from my wish list, or add it to my wishlist and wait until I want something else as well.
> 
> I do ship quite a few presents out of state, but I'm also on top of things enough to order far enough in advance to use the Super Saver. (I also never check out at a retailer website without first checking out retailmenot.com for any coupon codes.)


LaraAmber, You are my hero! Patient and organized are two things I wish I could be.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I think what you mean is "anal retentive" and "cheap".

Lara Amber


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's good to be self aware....



Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> I think what you mean is "anal retentive" and "cheap".
> 
> Lara Amber


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> You're right about that, Ann. I don't buy books anymore, so it gets harder to find items to make up the $25 minimum.


Funny thing, all my non-book items seem to be more than $25


----------



## devilsrule2004 (May 5, 2009)

im an amazon prime member, does save me quit a bit


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've had it for the past few years and can't imagine not having it. My parents live in a small town and they're forever asking me to buy this movie, that book, or these so-and-so.. since they're out of the way, it costs me a small fortune to ship things (UPS adds an out of area surcharge) so I order from Amazon and just have it shipped to them. I also still buy a lot of books from Amazon for the kids. the $3.99 for next day shipping when I need it has really spoiled me. I bought my Acer on Thursday evening and had it by Friday morning.


----------

